

Octopart Part Browser, built with JavascriptMVC - smock
http://octopart.com/partbrowser

======
moschel
This looks very promising. Great work!

~~~
arijo
Congratulations to the Octopart team for the fantastic work! For those wanting
to try out javascriptMVC3.0 here's where you can get it:
<http://github.com/pinhook/framework>

------
bentruyman
It'd be a little more interesting if the source wasn't obfuscated or provided
in full elsewhere.

~~~
andres
I was planning to upgrade to JavascriptMVC 3.0 before open sourcing it but if
you want to see the source as-is let me know.

------
Aegean
Its very neat and simple. I think its going to be a winner.

------
lowkey
Needs filters to be useful but otherwise very cool.

~~~
andres
Thanks for the feedback. If you click on the magnifying glass in each column
header you'll get a filter for that column.

~~~
jeroen
Wouldn't a filter icon be more obvious?

~~~
andres
What do you mean by filter icon?

~~~
smokinn
For filter icons usually a funnel is used:

[http://images.google.ca/images?hl=en&source=hp&q=fil...](http://images.google.ca/images?hl=en&source=hp&q=filter+icon&gbv=2&aq=f&aqi=g2&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=)

Magnifying glasses typically represent search.

~~~
boucher
I think the magnifying glass is perfectly acceptable here. I think the
"filter" icon is much less recognizable to the majority of users. (case in
point, the author of the app hasn't heard of it).

~~~
Semiapies
A funnel gives me precisely the opposite connotations as filtering.

------
regularfry
The back button works! Hallelujah!

------
erlanger
Some things would be improved with more attention to accessibility.
Ext.tree.TreePanel, for instance, allows keyboard navigation out of the box.
In a similar vein, the results grid doesn't allow row selection/keyboard
navigation (ref. Ext.grid.RowSelectionModel).

~~~
justinbmeyer
JMVC doesn't provide packaged widgets (though it is starting to). It's about
providing a middle layer (above jQuery, less than customizable widgets) to
build customized apps that are as light as possible.

